# sharepoint einrichtung



## nova-x-force (26. Juli 2004)

hi 


ich hab nen problem 
wie muss ich was sharepoint einrichten ?
was muss ic beachten ?
thx


----------



## Radhad (26. Juli 2004)

Also, man brauch erstmal einen Rechner mit 700 MHz (laut Benutzerhandbuch).
Auf dem muss Windows 2003 Server installiert werden.
Danach sollten alle Updates installiert werden (windowsupdate.microsoft.com).
Am einfachsten geht die Installation von statten, wenn man den Server als Domaincontroller hochstuft.
Nun sollte MS SQL Server 2000 Installiert werden mit dem SP 3a.
Danach kommt die SharePoint Portal Server 2003 Installation.

Danach muss man noch etwas in der Zentraladministration herumfummeln, bis es überhaupt richtig läuft, dann hat man es erst einmal überstanden.


MfG Radhad


----------



## nova-x-force (26. Juli 2004)

2003 werve sql und sharepoint services ist installiert  ich komm auch in die zentraladministration aber was genau muss ich da einstellen (gibst da tutorials )

thx 

Gruß Nova-x-Force


----------



## Radhad (26. Juli 2004)

Du wirst keine finden. ich schau ob ich das Benutzerhandbuch finde, dann versuch ich dir zu helfen.


MfG Radhad


----------



## Radhad (26. Juli 2004)

Zuerst musst du die E-Mail-Servereinstellungen konfigurieren. Dazu klickst du auf _E-Mail-Servereinstellungen konfigurieren_. Trag dort einen gültigen SMTP Server und füll die anderen Felder aus. Den Zeichensatz brauchst du nicht verändern. Dann auf _OK_ Klicken. Dann klickst du auf _Virtuelle Servereinstellungen von Listenseite für virtuelle Server aus konfigurieren_. Dann klickst du auf die sie (DNS Eintrag), den du dals Protal nutzen willst. Dort alle angaben machen und wieder _OK_ klicken. Dann klickst du wieder auf die Site und musst diese dann konfigurieren.

Damit sind die Vorbereitungen zur Erstellung einer Portalwebsite abgeschlossen.


MfG Radhad


----------



## nova-x-force (26. Juli 2004)

hmm ich wollte eigentlich  services nutzten 

muss ich ne e mail eintragen ? geht das auch ohne ?
gruß nova-x-force


----------



## Ralf Dillenburger (26. Juli 2004)

Vielleicht solltest du erst mal klarstellen, ob du nun den SharePoint Portal Server oder nur die SharePoint Services einsetzen willst...

Warum lässt du die eigentlich das ganze 2mal erklären? DU hast doch schon mal ein Thema zum gleichen Problem eröffnet, oder?


----------



## xnovaforcex (5. August 2004)

das eine forum war über die installation aber egal naja  


den mist bekomme ich nicht weg
SharePoint Portal Server has detected SharePoint Team Services or FrontPage Server Extensions 2002 on this virtual server and cannot extend a virtual server over existing data. To proceed, migrate your data if necessary and uninstall SharePoint Team Services or FrontPage Server Extensions 2002 from this virtual server.


----------



## Radhad (6. August 2004)

Handbuch kaufen => weiterarbeiten!

Das ganze da abzutippen ist a) zu lästig, b) zu aufwändig und c) vertshrt man es so ja doch nicht!


MfG Radhad


----------

